# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  European Shamshir Mameluke style sword

## Silvien Bogers

Hello,

Is this a shamshir grip mounted on a european blade,no traces of markings
Grip is made of horn so could this be dated to a period?

Thank you

----------


## Jonathan R. S.

> Hello,
> 
> Is this a shamshir grip mounted on a european blade,no traces of markings
> Grip is made of horn so could this be dated to a period?
> 
> Thank you


I dont think horn can be attributed to any particular period.

I could be wrong but it rather looks an assemblage of parts to me.

J

----------

